# What do you EDC?



## Baphomet (Apr 30, 2008)

As mentioned in the title of the thread, I'd like to know what each of you EDC (every day carry), how you carry it, and what tasks to put it to use for.

When in street clothes, I usually carry multiple blades/edged tools with me, on different parts of my body.  Usually I carry one or more of the following:

Gerber Clutch Multi Tool (on a keyring for utility purposes)
Emerson Combat Karambit 
5.11 CUB Tarani Master's Karambit
Waved Spyderco Endura
Strider SnG Tanto
Emerson LaGriffe (either as a necker or on a belt sheath)
Benchmade 42 Balisong
Benchmade 42T Balisong (Trainer)

I'm also looking for a good fixed blade that I can CC IWB on my back, canted to the right, so any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 30, 2008)

see my signature pic.

knives are a Gen. 3 waved Spyderco Endura, Spyderco P'Kal, and Cold Steel Safe Keeper III.


----------



## nathan310 (May 3, 2008)

Strider pt cc
Wave delica
Spyderco. caly 3


----------



## Tez3 (May 3, 2008)

I have to ask this! Do you live in really violent and dangerous places?


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2008)

I second that surprise, *Tez*.  Crikey, chaps!  

I know we've had a thread before wherein the sense of carrying more than one was made clear (if you were going to carry at all) but I'm still struck by the different 'realities' we inhabit (by which I mean 'environment/societies' rather than implying there's something broken in your views ).


----------



## KenpoTex (May 3, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I have to ask this! Do you live in really violent and dangerous places?


 
I'll never need them until I need them really bad.


----------



## Baphomet (May 3, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I have to ask this! Do you live in really violent and dangerous places?




Living in Arizona has certainly been a lot safer for my wife and I then living in California.  However, it has been my experience that God favors the prepared (so to speak) and an area isn't necessarily dangerous, but one disturbed individual can make it so.  If it comes down to it, I'd prefer to be armed and prepared.  Better to be judged by 12 then carried by 6.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 3, 2008)

Kubotan (keychain)
CRKT M16EDC

Never have needed them for SD, although have used the CRKT to cut tape or other things of mundane importance.


----------



## SeanKerby (May 3, 2008)

Dang, I'm a Marine and I don't carry half the stuff that everyone else does.

Mick Strider Custom Nightmare Lefty SnG, or my plain jane SMF.


----------



## Baphomet (May 4, 2008)

For better or worse, I tend to fall into the category of people that like sharp and pointy things, so I tend to carry more then I need.  However, in my defense, I can always find a use for those knives .


----------



## SeanKerby (May 4, 2008)

Baphomet said:


> For better or worse, I tend to fall into the category of people that like sharp and pointy things, so I tend to carry more then I need. However, in my defense, I can always find a use for those knives .


 

Dude, your preaching to the choir. The guys at Strider Knives are personal friends of mine, SHARP and POINTY THINGS are my life.

 I only have four pockets in civilian attire and eight or so in cammies. I realized along time ago that carrying too much is pointless, to ME. All the HAKs, Striders and other gear in the world dont mean squat if your not properly trained in how to use them.


----------



## althaur (May 4, 2008)

Right now, I have a Lightfoot Catch Dog in my pocket and a Strider Hideaway on my belt.  When I leave Kabul, I add a Sibert double edged Darius.


----------



## Skpotamus (May 5, 2008)

I typically carry a glock 21 or 30 (depending on weather), a cold steel voyager 4" or 5" and a comtech stinger


----------



## Baphomet (May 5, 2008)

SeanKerby said:


> Dude, your preaching to the choir. The guys at Strider Knives are personal friends of mine, SHARP and POINTY THINGS are my life.
> 
> I only have four pockets in civilian attire and eight or so in cammies. I realized along time ago that carrying too much is pointless, to ME. All the HAKs, Striders and other gear in the world dont mean squat if your not properly trained in how to use them.



And that is what makes practice so very important.


----------



## Ahriman (May 12, 2008)

Ahwelll...
Depends on clothing, basically, cold weather means more layers of cloth which may or may not be removed when entering a building, warm weather means less cloth and much less cover.
Cold weather _(don't be surprised at some parts, my clothes are usually modified)_: bazubands for both arms under the coat, ballock-hilted shortsword in right coat pocket, Claw-I karambit in left coat pocket, two push daggers at each side of my belt, one S-I spike at my neck and one rondel dagger under my shirt. _(grip down, slightly tilted to the right)_
Warm weather: two push daggers, Shark-II under shirt.
...
Making and having edged and pointy things is the third most important thing for me, the second is protecting myself and my closest ones _(means a lot of training)_, first is my girlfriend, which refers back to #2...
...
I've just started improving my clothes, so these may change within a few months. I plan to add far more armour to it and consequently lower the number of carried weapons a bit. More protection means you have time to access anything you'd like.


----------

